# Brambleberry $25 Coupon Code off shipping



## redhead1226 (Apr 12, 2017)

The coupon code for $25.00 off shipping is SAVENOW* Good until June 1, 2017

You have to include the asterisk*


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks - think I'm going to place my order.


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 14, 2017)

Is there a minimum purchase amount?


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 16, 2017)

dixiedragon said:


> Is there a minimum purchase amount?



Didn't seem to be a min order amount.


----------

